# Aurapharm- worst customer service ever experienced



## NeoPT (Dec 20, 2013)

I ordered caber 4 and a half weeks ago, of which was sent 4 weeks ago. Since then I have not received anything, not even a tracking number. I contacted the company FOUR times, all of which has not been responded to.

Apparently they do not email anyone back. My final email consisted of me telling them I will be filing a charge back. Avoid these guys if possible...


That said, any other place for good caber?


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2013)

I just placed an order with them.  Everything seems to be going as planned.  They sent an email saying my order was shipped & it could take up to 20 days to receive.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2013)

I've ordered from them in the past with no problems. Weird..anyway I also just received a package from Clear Sky and again no problems


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 20, 2013)

DF said:


> I just placed an order with them.  Everything seems to be going as planned.  They sent an email saying my order was shipped & it could take up to 20 days to receive.


I also got this email saying 15-20 days, which was 30 days ago... weird lol. I dont know why they can't just reply to shit



Seeker said:


> I've ordered from them in the past with no problems. Weird..anyway I also just received a package from Clear Sky and again no problems



Whats clear sky? diff source for caber?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2013)

I got Aromasin from clear sky. They have caber too. Another pharm overseas


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> I also got this email saying 15-20 days, which was 30 days ago... weird lol. I dont know why they can't just reply to shit
> 
> 
> Whats clear sky? diff source for caber?



That's strange.  Although even domestic express mail that is supposed to take 2 days took a week to receive.   

clear sky is another online pharma.  You can find them with google.


----------



## don draco (Dec 20, 2013)

I had the same issue w/ them not responding to ANY of my emails.  However, I received the caber 14 days after placing the order.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 20, 2013)

Okay, well I'll wait for one more week and then just ask my bank to do a charge back. I'll definitely give clear sky a shot next. Hope you get your stuff DF! let me know how it goes.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay! So I got my order 5 weeks after placing it. So, overall they have amazing prices, especially for caber. Downside is it comes from Turkey, and it takes FOREVER. So order ahead if you do order from them. And DONT expect to get replies if you ever contact them. Great prices, zero customer service. Hope this helps


----------



## DF (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad to hear you received your order.  I'm sure the holiday season slowed things a bit.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Just want to update this thread remembering that there were issues some time ago. I received an order about 60days ago without issue. Great prices. Pack was opened by customs but sealed up and sent through. Our gov't following through on a statement they made concerning their position on int orders of medications that aren't narcotics. They are aware that meds such as T4(my order) can be obtained at a savings outside of the usa and they aren't looking to hassle those customers.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 4, 2014)

Good info bb, cheers bro.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 4, 2014)

Same here, just had some cabser land this month and couldn't be more happy. Stock up with them while you can guys, cus every once in a while there payment options go down for a month or so and wont be able to order till back up.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 4, 2014)

Assuming they're 'just' good for pct goodies?


----------

